# Weekly Competition 2018-30



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F R2 U2 F U F R2 U' R' U'
*2. *U F' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2
*3. *R2 F U F U2 R' U F R
*4. *U2 R F U' F2 R U2 F' U'
*5. *U2 R2 U R' F U

*3x3x3
1. *U2 F L B2 U L2 B' D L D B2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F D2 R2 F U2
*2. *D2 R2 B L2 D2 B L2 U2 F R2 D' L' D U R2 F' D' R2 U2 L2
*3. *L' B2 U' R2 L2 B L' B2 U B R2 F R2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 F'
*4. *B2 L2 D2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' U B D L R2 D' B R F L
*5. *L R2 D2 L2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 D' B2 L2 F D2 B F2 L' B R

*4x4x4
1. *D' Rw Fw U Fw D Uw' U' F2 L2 R2 Fw2 L' Fw R2 B' Fw' R2 U' Rw' U R2 Fw D F Rw' Uw' U L' D U L2 U' Fw' F Rw' B' L2 R Fw'
*2. *B F2 L R' Fw2 L2 R D R Uw2 U' B Rw' D2 Fw U' Fw2 Uw' F2 U2 Rw2 F Uw' U Rw B' Fw' Rw2 Uw F2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 D Uw2 U2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 U'
*3. *Uw2 R F' D L' R Uw B2 Fw F2 Rw U Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 U Rw2 B F U' Rw Fw U' B2 Fw' F2 Rw U' L R2 Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw L' B F2 Uw2 F2 R'
*4. *L F D B' U' B' R2 D2 L' D' U Rw2 Uw' L2 R' U2 F' Rw2 Uw B' U F L R2 D' L2 D Fw' R2 B' D' R2 B2 Fw F Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 Fw
*5. *Fw F2 R D2 Fw Rw' Fw' F2 U' L2 D Uw' L2 Uw2 L' R' B' L2 D2 Uw Fw2 D2 L Rw' R' Fw D2 U2 R' Uw2 U R D L' F2 L' R2 U Fw' D2

*5x5x5
1. *R D' U' R Uw' L2 Lw Rw Bw Fw2 Lw' Rw' Bw' Uw' R D Lw2 B D L Rw Fw Dw' Lw2 Uw2 B' U L' R Dw' Lw B2 L B' Dw2 B2 F' Uw2 F D U Fw2 Lw U B2 D Uw2 R2 D' Uw2 R D' L2 Lw' Bw2 Lw R Bw' L2 Uw
*2. *L2 Lw' Uw' B2 Bw' L' Dw2 U2 R' Dw Rw2 R Uw Lw' Rw D2 U2 Rw2 Uw L2 B D R2 B' Uw' R B2 Bw2 Lw Bw' Fw' R' Fw' R Bw' Dw' Bw Lw' Rw' R' D' Fw Lw Rw2 Fw' D2 Rw2 B2 Bw F' L Bw L' Lw' Rw' R2 Dw Bw2 D2 R
*3. *Rw' B2 D' F' L Dw' Rw2 Bw' U2 Lw2 U' L2 D' U B' Fw L' Fw2 L' Rw2 B Bw F' D2 Dw' Uw2 F' Lw2 D2 L' Rw R2 Dw2 B' Bw2 Dw2 Fw' Lw' Rw' Dw Fw R2 D Lw D' Lw2 Uw U2 Bw2 Dw' Uw U2 L2 Bw Lw' Bw Rw2 Uw2 L Rw'
*4. *R' F' Lw U2 L' B' Bw2 D' Bw2 Lw Dw' Uw2 Lw Rw D Uw U' Lw' Fw' L' B2 Lw Fw' L' Rw2 R F D U' B2 Lw' Rw Dw U Lw' R2 Bw2 D U2 Rw U2 L2 D' Lw' B2 L R2 Fw Dw L2 R' U L R' D' Bw2 L Lw Rw' D'
*5. *Lw' Bw' Fw' Dw2 F' D U F2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw Uw' B Fw2 L Uw2 U2 F' D2 Dw Uw2 B2 Fw U2 B' Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw' D2 B Dw Uw2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 U' B Bw Lw' B Bw Uw Bw Fw Dw' F2 L' Rw2 B' Bw F' L' D' Uw Bw2 R' Dw' Bw' Fw2

*6x6x6
1. *2D2 3R2 B' F2 3R U' 3F2 3U' 3R 2R R2 2U2 L' F' 2L F2 L' 2L' 3R F2 L' D2 2D2 F' 2L2 U 2L' 2F' 2U' U 2L' D 2D2 2R2 U' 2F2 F 2R 3U2 F' 2D B2 2B2 R 2D2 3F' L' 2L' 3R2 3F' 2F L' 2F2 R 2D' U2 L' 2L2 2D' 2L' 3R' 2F L' 2R D 2D2 2U2 3F' L 3F2
*2. *3R' B2 2B' D' 3R 3U' 2U2 F2 2D 3U 2U2 2L 3R' 3F2 2R2 3U2 B' L2 2R2 D2 R2 2D 2F 2L 3R' 2R2 2B' 2F2 F' D F 2D 2U2 3F' 2D B' F U2 R2 F' 2D' 3U2 3F' 2R2 2B' 3F2 L2 R2 2B' 2U' B 3F' D2 2L2 D' 3R' R' D' 3R' F2 2D2 2U' 3R 2F 2U2 2L' D 2L F2 3U2
*3. *2R B L2 D2 2D U' R2 2D' R F U' 3R2 2R2 D2 B' 2F 2D 2U' U' L 2F' D' 2B2 F 2L 3R 2R2 D2 2U 2L 2B R D2 U2 2B' 2D' U2 3R' R D' 2B 2D2 U B F' 3U' 2R2 R B 2B 2F F' L' 2U2 L' 3R' 2F' U L' B 2B2 2U 2B' 3F2 2U 2L2 2R2 2U2 2B' D2
*4. *3R' 2D 2U2 L D 3U2 2U B2 3F U' L2 D' R' 2B' 3U' 3F' 2R' D2 3U2 U' 2R F 2D L U' L 2U' 2R2 2U' 3F 2U' L' R2 2U' L' 3F2 3R D2 2F L 2R R 2D' 2U' 2B' F L R2 3F2 U' F2 2R2 B2 L 2B 2R' U L2 2B2 3R' 2D' 3R' 2D 2F' U' 3R' 2U2 2L2 R2 3F
*5. *2D' B 3F2 F 2L' D' L 2L2 2R' 3F' D' 2B2 2R' R' 2F2 2U' F R 3F' 2F 2D' 2B L2 2U2 B2 L' 2R' 2U L2 2R B' 2B D' U 2F2 L 2U2 2L' R 3U' L 2F D2 3F 2U2 B L' D 2R D 3F' 2D' 2U' B U2 2B 2U2 2L 3F2 D' 3U' 2F F D 2B U2 B' 2B2 3R U2

*7x7x7
1. *2B 3B 2F' 3R' R' 3D2 B 2L2 3B' 3F 2U' L2 3R2 3D2 2U2 3L' R' B2 2F2 2R' 2D' 2U' 3R' B2 2L2 3R' 2R' 3D F 3D' B' 2F2 U 2B' 2L R' 2D2 3D 2L 3U 2B' 3R 2F 2R' 3D2 3U2 2U' 2B 3L' R2 3U' U F' 3U2 B' 2B' 3B2 2F2 3L2 2R' R' 3D' 2U' R2 3F 3U' 2F' 2L 2U' 2L 3R2 D B 3B' 3R2 B2 L 2D2 3D 2U' F 2U' 2F2 F' 3R F2 3R 2D2 2B' 2F F' 2U2 2L 2B 3B' 3F 3D U 3L 3B2
*2. *2B F' 3D' 2L' 3R2 3D 2R2 D' 3D 2R' 3D2 2L 3L R2 3D2 B 3B2 3F 2L 3L2 3D2 2U2 2B' L' 2L 3R F' 3R 3U 3F' R 2B2 3D2 3L' D' 3R 2B' 3L' 3U' 2B L2 2B F2 L' 3R D' 3B 2F 2R2 3F' L 3F2 R2 3F' 3D 2F' 3R' F2 U 2B' 2U2 2L' D 2D2 3U 3R 2U2 3L2 2F2 L2 3R' 2R2 2U' 2L B2 2B 3R B' 3F 2F 3R2 2R2 D' U' 3R2 3D' 3U2 3L' 3R 3D 3U' 2F' D2 2D 3D 2U' U2 2L' R' F
*3. *3R2 3B L 3R 2R' R2 2U 2B' 2L 3D' 2U 2R B2 2R2 2U2 3B 2R2 2F2 3L2 2D' 2L' 3B' 3L D2 B' D' 2F2 3U B' F L2 2R' 2F2 F 3U' 3B2 2L 3F F 3U2 2U2 L 3B' 3L' 2B D' L U' 3B' U2 2R 2U2 U' 3F2 2L 3U2 3L' F' U' R D' R 2B L 3B' F 3R2 D2 3D 2R2 F2 3R' 2R2 3B2 D' 2L2 D 2B U' L 3L 3D' 3L2 3R 2F' L 3L 3U2 U' F' 2R D 2R' D' R' 3D' 2U B 3F' 2F2
*4. *3U' 2L 2U2 U 2B 3F2 F 2L2 3U2 3L2 R 3F 2L' 3D 3U' 3F' L' 3L' 2R' R2 D2 3L' 2F2 3L2 D2 3U' B' 2F2 3D2 3B' 3F2 R' B2 2B 3B2 3F' 2D' U' 2F D' 3R' 2F2 R 2D' 3B2 3U' 2R 3F 3D2 B 2D' 3U 3L2 2B 2F 3R' 3U2 2L' 3R' 3U' U 3F2 2U2 U2 B 3U 2B 3B' 2F 2D 2B2 3F' F' 3D2 U 2R 2B 2F L 2U' R' 2B 3B' F' L' 2L' 3L 3R2 2R 2F2 2L 3B2 3F2 3L' 2D2 3D2 U R' 3D' 3B'
*5. *2R R' 2D' B' F R2 3U L2 2B' 3B' 3L' 2F2 3U2 2F 3U' 3F' 3U 2U B 3F2 F' L 2L 3R' D2 L 2B' D2 2L2 2U' U' 3F' 3L2 F' 2L' 2U 3L F 3D F2 2U2 B 2B2 2U' U2 R 2D 3B' 3R2 D' L2 2R D R2 D' 2D2 L' 2B 3F2 2F 3L' R' B2 2F' D B' 2L2 B' 3F F' 2D' 3R' 2D' 2B2 3F2 2R 2D2 3R' 3B2 L2 2L 2U2 R U' R 3D2 3B' 2F 2L2 3F2 R B' 3B' 2F D2 3L R' B 2D U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' R2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' R
*2. *U2 R2 U R2 U' F U R'
*3. *U R F2 U' R2 U F' R2 F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L' F' L2 F2 R F D2 R U' F R2 U B R F2 R' B' F2 D L' B' Rw2 Uw2
*2. *L' B' L R2 D2 B' F L' F' B D R' F B' U R F L' B' Rw'
*3. *D2 U2 L U L D B2 R' L2 U' D' F2 R' U' L2 R U2 B U Fw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *F' U' F L2 D U' L2 Rw' U2 L Rw R D U2 F L2 Uw F2 D2 Uw2 Fw' L' R F' Uw2 U2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw' R2 F' Rw' Fw' Rw' B Uw2 B L2 Rw2
*2. *Uw' B R2 D2 Uw U R B R B' Rw B2 Rw B D2 B U F' D' Fw2 F' Rw' D Uw2 U' B2 Rw' R2 Uw' B' Uw' U2 R' B F2 R D Fw F U2
*3. *R2 D' Uw L' F' Rw2 D B2 F Rw D' U B L2 B Rw' B F' Rw2 R U Rw B2 U' Rw D2 Fw D2 Rw' B' Rw R' Uw B' D2 Uw2 L' Rw D2 Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *F Uw' F' Dw Rw2 Dw' Rw Bw' Lw D2 Uw' Rw Bw2 Fw L B F' L Rw' D Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 F' D' Lw D' F' Lw' Rw2 D' L2 Dw2 B2 Bw L Uw' L2 R2 Fw Lw2 F2 Dw L D Lw2 D Dw L2 Rw2 Uw2 F D' Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw D Uw
*2. *Bw2 Lw2 Rw' R' Uw' L' R B Lw Rw' Dw' Rw2 R2 U' Lw2 F2 Rw2 Bw Dw B Bw F' D Bw' D B R2 Fw2 D Uw2 U' Bw2 Fw' Lw U2 B2 Uw' U Rw' D Uw' F' Dw L' D Bw Dw Fw' Lw' Bw R' D2 B' R' U F' R2 Bw Rw' Bw2
*3. *Lw B' Bw Rw2 B L Rw Bw D2 R2 Fw2 F2 L2 Lw R2 Fw' Dw' B' D F2 D2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw Lw2 F' L' F Lw Bw' Dw2 Bw' F' Lw2 Uw U Rw Dw' Lw B Bw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw Lw' D L' Dw B F2 L2 R Fw2 R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *F' L2 2L 2B F2 3R 2D' 3R B' 3U2 2U2 3F' 2U 2F' 3U U 3F2 3U' 2F2 2R' F 2L' B 3R2 B2 2L' 3R B' 3F L' F' 2D2 L B' 2B' 3R2 2U R2 U' 2L 2U2 2F' L F 3U' R2 3U 2U2 2R2 D U' 2B2 2U2 2F2 3R' B2 2U' 2B2 2L2 F2 2U' U2 2B2 2U 2R2 2F' 2L2 F 2R2 F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3D' B 2F' 2D2 2B2 R 2U' 2B 3R' R 3U' R 3U2 R F' 3U 3F' 3D 2F 3L' 2R2 2B 3U 3L' 2R' R D2 3D2 2F' 3R 3D' 3U' B' 3R' 2U 2L' F2 3U2 2R' U' 2R' 3U2 L 2L2 R 3U 2B2 3F2 2R' 3B' 3F' F' 2R 2U U2 3R' 3D' 3L' 3D' 2R 2F2 F2 2D F 2R 3B L' 2D B' D U 3L D' 3B2 2F' 2L2 3B D' 3F2 2L2 3F2 3R2 2B' 3F2 D2 2U L 2R2 3D' 2L' 3R2 2F' D' B 2R B' 3B L 2R 3D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F D B' L' F' B R' D B D2 F' D2 U2 B U2 R2 L' D R2 Fw Uw
*2. *F' D F B' L2 F2 L R B' L2 B2 F2 D' L R2 B2 R2 L' B2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw
*3. *D R2 F U B2 L' F U F' D2 B' L' R D2 U2 F2 B' R' L' U' Rw2
*4. *L' B R2 U2 B2 D L R2 F2 R' L2 F' U F L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*5. *L' B' U' R' U' D R2 L2 U R2 B' R' D' R' D' B2 L U2 F2 U Fw' Uw2
*6. *L' B2 U' L' B2 U2 R L2 D B' L2 F2 R2 D2 U L F' R2 L2 Fw Uw'
*7. *F R2 D' F2 L' U2 B2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R' D' B' U2 R2 D B' L2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*8. *U2 B' D' B2 U L2 F' D2 R D' R B L2 D2 F2 U2 L' R' U2 R2 L' Fw Uw2
*9. *F2 U' F D B2 D U B' R' D2 L' D' B2 F' U2 B2 F D' R' U2 Rw2 Uw
*10. *U' D R B D' L R2 B R2 U2 L2 R' B2 L U2 L' D F U D Rw' Uw'
*11. *D' R2 U' B' F R' U2 L D2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F R U' L D F2 D' Rw Uw2
*12. *D2 B2 F U2 L D2 R D F2 R B L' U L' D' F' R D' F2 U2 R Fw
*13. *U2 F' D' R2 U' B U2 L D2 L B2 U2 D2 F U2 F' B' R U F' Rw' Uw'
*14. *F' R' L' D' U L' R D R' L' F D' R' F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' Rw' Uw2
*15. *F2 L2 U2 D' B L D2 L F R2 D' L U' L D2 R2 F R' D' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*16. *D L' D R2 L' U2 B R' F2 U F D2 R2 F2 D2 F U L U2 D Rw' Uw'
*17. *U' B R F' R2 L' F2 R2 D' R' L2 F2 R' F2 R' U' R U F B Rw' Uw'
*18. *B L B F2 U2 F' L' B2 D' F' U D' B F L B L2 F2 L U F2 Rw Uw
*19. *R L D2 L R' U2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 U' D' F2 B2 R2 D2 L R Fw Uw
*20. *L D2 R L' B L' U' D2 F2 R' L2 U R L' B2 F' L' F' U2 D' L2 Fw' Uw
*21. *L' U B U L U2 B' L B2 F2 R B' D' R' L' B2 R2 D2 F R2 Fw' Uw
*22. *L2 U' F R F' L D' B' L2 B' D U L2 F2 D' F' R F' D2 F' B2 Rw' Uw'
*23. *U' F L D' U' L D2 L B2 U2 L R2 U' L' B R B' D2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*24. *R F B' U L2 B2 F2 D' U R2 D2 L' F2 D R U R' B' U2 Fw' Uw
*25. *R L' D U2 F2 L2 F' B L D' L2 B L2 D2 B R B' L F' U2 Fw Uw2
*26. *F2 U2 L' B' U' F B2 R2 U R B F U D R2 F' L' F2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*27. *R' D' L2 R F' D' U2 L' B' U R F R' L U2 L D F D U2 R' Fw' Uw
*28. *B U L R' B2 U F' L2 B2 D2 U F' R2 F R D R2 F' D' Fw Uw
*29. *L2 F D' L R2 F2 L B2 F2 R L' U' R2 L2 B R F R L Fw Uw
*30. *D F R' L B U2 F L2 B' U' F' D' L R U R B D2 U L D Rw' Uw
*31. *U R L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D' L' U2 R B' U B' D R' L' U2 D B2 Rw
*32. *R' U2 R F D' R L' B F' R' B' F U D' F2 L F2 R2 F R2 D'
*33. *D B U' D2 R2 D2 L' B L2 U2 B2 D' R D' L2 R2 U2 R F' L U' Rw' Uw
*34. *R U' F2 D' R' D' L' R2 U' R2 B2 F2 L' F B2 U D2 F2 B L2 U2 Rw Uw
*35. *R2 U2 R U R2 D F' D R' D2 F B2 L U2 L2 R' U' R2 L' F' B Rw2 Uw2
*36. *U L' U' L2 F L D' R' F R2 F' R2 F2 R' U' R2 B2 U' B' U' R2 Fw
*37. *R F2 D U2 B2 U' F' B R' B2 U' D2 R2 B U' L' R' U D2 F Rw Uw'
*38. *L' U F L B' U' D' B U2 R2 U D F' L D' R2 L2 F D2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*39. *F L F U D2 R U2 F2 U2 R' F2 D' L B U F U2 R2 D2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*40. *L' D2 B' D2 R' L2 D B' U' D R F' D' B' U2 L2 R2 U' R U F Rw2 Uw2
*41. *B L2 U B2 R' B' F2 D2 B2 D L2 F L2 R U' B2 D' R L' D R Fw' Uw2
*42. *L2 R U2 F2 B' R2 F2 D2 F B' U L U' F2 B L D U' B Rw Uw'
*43. *U2 F B2 D' L' F2 R L' U D R2 D' U B R B L D' U' Rw Uw2
*44. *D2 U' R' U D2 L' D L2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 R L D L2 U2 R' L2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*45. *F R' L2 F D R' D B R' F U2 L U2 B R' F2 R' F B L' Fw Uw
*46. *U D B F R D B2 R F' B2 R2 F2 R L F2 D2 L B' R' Fw Uw2
*47. *F L F' R2 L2 B F R U2 R' U' F' L' U' B D' B F2 R2 Fw Uw'
*48. *B' D B2 F' R F U F B L' U2 L D R L D' F L F2 U2 L' Fw Uw
*49. *L D' L B2 R L2 B D F2 B R' B2 L D B L' D R B R'
*50. *R' F2 D' L F' D' L R2 F R D2 L' U' L' B2 U2 D' F B2 Rw'
*51. *B D' F' R B' U2 L' B' D R U2 F2 B L F D2 L F2 B R Fw Uw
*52. *D' R2 B' R2 U' F D2 L2 R2 U2 B' R D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U F Rw2 Uw2
*53. *B U B' U' B' D2 B2 D' U R' F' B R B2 R2 U R' D2 R2 L Fw Uw
*54. *F2 L R B2 L D' L' D L U L' B' D' F B' D2 B U2 D F' U2 Rw Uw
*55. *L D U2 B' F' U' F2 R2 U F2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' F' R' U F Rw' Uw'
*56. *U2 D B' U B U2 F' B D2 F' B' U2 L D' L' F U2 F' D2 Rw' Uw2
*57. *D2 L' R2 F D' B F L U2 L' R2 U2 B U F R U L2 F2 Uw
*58. *L' B F2 L B L' B2 D2 L2 F2 L B' L2 R2 U F D F' R' L' B' Rw2 Uw'
*59. *B L2 B' L F' R2 U L2 B U' L F2 D2 L' D' R2 B2 U D2 R' F
*60. *D R2 F' L F U F2 B2 U L2 B F L' R U2 B' F' U' F' L U2 Rw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R2 B' D2 U2 F D2 F R2 B F U2 R' D' R U B2 L D B D R
*2. *R D2 F2 L F2 D2 R D2 B2 R' F2 U B' U' B' D R' F L' F2 D'
*3. *D' R B2 D2 B2 U' D2 L' F L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2
*4. *R2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 U L2 F2 D' L D' B' D2 R' B F2 R' B2
*5. *U2 L B2 L' F2 R F2 R2 D2 R F2 U' F R' U' R' D' L R' F' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B U' B2 F2 L2 F D2 R D R'
*2. *U2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 U F' U' R2 B2 L F' R' U'
*3. *L2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 R D L R' D' L2 U2 F D
*4. *B R2 D2 B2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 F D2 R' D R2 U F' D R B' F L
*5. *R D' L2 F' U2 F R' B' U' R' F' D2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 B' L2 B F' L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' D U2 L' F R2 B2 R' B U' B2
*2. *U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 L B' D2 U2 L  U2 R2 B U
*3. *B' L2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 B L2 R' D2 U B L2 F2 R F2 U2 B
*4. *R2 D' F2 D U B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L B D' U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U F'
*5. *U' F' L' B' R' U F2 L' D F' U2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F R2 L' U' F2 L' D' B' R U F D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 D' B2 L2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R F2 U R' F' U R2
*3. *F2 D2 F' L2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 L' F2 D' U' L' D R F2 U B'
*4. *Uw L Fw L U2 Fw R2 Fw' L2 B' L B2 Fw2 F' Rw D' Fw' F Uw U' Rw' D U' Rw2 B' Rw2 D2 Rw R' F' U' F2 L B' Uw2 U Fw D L' U'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R2 U' F2 R' U' R2 F2 R' F2
*3. *F2 R2 D B2 D B2 U R2 B2 F2 D' L' B R U' L D B' D2 R U'
*4. *F Uw' Rw B' Fw2 D' Rw' D2 Uw' B' U B Uw' L2 Uw' Fw Rw R2 F D L Rw2 Fw Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw' Rw R' Fw D U' Rw B Fw F2 U' L2 D2 L
*5. *B Fw Uw U2 Rw' R Dw' L2 Lw2 R2 D2 Dw Uw2 U' Bw' F' Uw L Lw2 Uw2 F2 D2 Fw' Lw' U' Lw2 Rw' R Dw Uw' Rw' Uw' Lw' F' Dw Rw' Dw2 Rw2 B' F' Rw' Dw2 Lw Bw Dw2 Uw' B Dw U Bw D2 Dw2 U Rw' Fw' Dw' B Fw2 U' Lw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F2 U2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U' F' U'
*3. *D2 B' R2 U2 R D' F B D' R' L2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2
*4. *B' F2 U Fw D' L Uw2 B' L2 Fw' F' Rw2 F' Rw' Fw' D2 Uw2 B Fw' L2 U2 L2 R Uw2 L2 Rw D Rw' R Fw' U2 L' B2 F Uw' B' F L' D' Uw2
*5. *L' Bw2 U2 Fw2 F2 R Fw Dw Uw L D2 Dw U' Fw2 D Uw Rw2 Dw L R' D2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw' F' R' D2 Dw' Uw' U' Lw' R2 Bw2 U2 Bw' Rw2 Dw' B' Lw2 Uw' L' U' R2 D' Bw' L Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Bw2 Dw' B D' Bw2 D U' F' Lw2 Uw
*6. *3R2 B2 3F2 D 3F2 2L' 2U F' 2U' B 2B2 3F R2 2D' L2 2L' 3R2 2D 3R2 2F F' 2U 2L2 3U 2L' 2F' R' 2D' 3U2 2U' 2L' B' 3F F2 2L2 F2 3R 2D B2 2D' 3U' 2F2 3U' 3R2 D2 2D2 3F2 U2 B' 2F' U2 2B L 2L2 2F' R 2B2 2D2 F2 3U' B 3R B2 3R 2D2 U R2 B2 2F2 2R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' U F' R U2 F' R2 F R2
*3. *R2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 B D2 F2 L U' R D U' R D B' R2 U
*4. *L B D' L Fw' F' D' L' Rw2 R' D' Uw' B D2 Uw' U' R' Uw L2 D' F2 Uw Fw' F2 R D Uw R2 F Rw2 R' Uw' R2 F' U Rw Uw2 B' Rw' R
*5. *Dw' Fw2 L Fw Rw' Uw' U F' L2 F' U' B' Dw U2 L2 R2 Fw2 F' L2 Lw' R' B D U' R B F2 D' Rw2 Bw' L2 Lw2 Rw' D U' F' Lw R' U Bw' D' L Lw B' U L' Lw2 R2 B Rw' Dw2 L' D' Dw' L' R' D2 Uw2 B R
*6. *D 2L' 2B' R 2B D' R' B2 R' 3F2 3U2 3R2 2D' R' 3U' F' 3U 2F 2L 3U B R2 2B2 3R D2 2R2 2U2 L2 B 2F2 2D' 3U' 2R2 2D2 F2 U2 2L R' F' 3R2 R' 3U 2U 2R2 2D2 U2 2F2 2U2 2B' F' 3U' 2R' 3F 2L' 3F L' R 2F2 R' 3F 2U U2 2R' 3F 2U2 B 2F 2D2 2F2 U'
*7. *B L2 2R 3F 3D 3R2 2F2 3R2 F' U F' 3D U 3L' D' 2D' 2B2 2L B 2F' F' U2 L 2L U L 2L 3L2 F2 3U2 2U F 3U2 2U 2B2 3U B2 D' 2D 3U' U2 3B2 2R2 F 3U' R B' 2L' 3L2 3F2 2R2 2F2 2L 3D' U' 3R2 F' D 3U 3L2 3B' 2L' 3D B' 2U L2 2R2 2D' 2U B' 2B 2F L 3D2 L' D2 F 2U 2L 2D2 3L' 3U' R2 2D 2B' 3U' 2B 3F2 2D2 2U 2R2 B' 2F' D2 R2 3B D 2D F' 2L2

*Clock
1. *UR4+ DR4+ DL1+ UL1+ U1+ R6+ D2+ L2- ALL6+ y2 U1- R5+ D4+ L5+ ALL2- DL UL
*2. *UR5- DR3- DL4+ UL1- U0+ R4+ D4+ L3- ALL6+ y2 U6+ R6+ D2- L3+ ALL2+ DR DL
*3. *UR1- DR1+ DL3+ UL5+ U4+ R5- D6+ L2- ALL1+ y2 U2- R4+ D2- L1+ ALL5- UL
*4. *UR0+ DR4+ DL2- UL6+ U2+ R4+ D0+ L5- ALL0+ y2 U6+ R5+ D3+ L5- ALL1+ UR DR DL
*5. *UR2+ DR1- DL3- UL1+ U2+ R3- D4+ L2- ALL1- y2 U4- R4+ D0+ L3- ALL2+ UR

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L B L U' B' R' U' L' l r b u
*2. *U R' B R B' R' L' l r'
*3. *L B U' R' L' R' U' L' l b u
*4. *B R U' L R' U' R L b
*5. *R B R L' U R' B' L' l'

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2)
*2. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (6, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) / (3, 0) /
*3. *(3, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (4, 0) / (4, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) /

*Skewb
1. *B' U' L' B' R L' U' B U' B' U'
*2. *R' U' R' B' R' L U L' R' B' U'
*3. *R' B L' B' U' R U' R U B' U'
*4. *R' B U B' L R B' U' R' B' U'
*5. *L B U' R' L R U' L R' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *U F U2 R2 F R F2 R'
*3. *U2 B2 D B2 U B2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L' F D' R' B' R2 B F' R' F'
*4. *L' F2 Uw' R2 Uw2 L' B' L' R B F' Rw R D R B Fw Rw2 U2 F2 D Uw' L B' Fw' F2 U2 F Rw Uw U' B F L2 Rw U2 F2 U' R Fw'
*5. *U' Lw2 Rw Dw2 U2 F2 D L' Dw Bw' R' Fw' F' R Bw' L R' Uw Bw Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw D' L Uw' B2 Lw' F2 U' Bw' Uw L2 R' B2 Fw' U' Fw2 D2 Bw' F2 U' L' Lw2 R2 U2 Lw R' Bw' R' Bw L' Rw' Fw2 Dw' R F' L' Uw2 U'
*OH. *D' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 L2 R B2 L' B U L R B U2 R
*Clock. *UR6+ DR2+ DL6+ UL0+ U2- R4+ D5+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U2- R6+ D4- L6+ ALL0+ DR DL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R B' R U B U' B' L' R l'
*Skewb. *L U' L U' R' B R' B' R B' U'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 4) / (-1, 2) / (3, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 24, 2018)

2x2- 3.20, 3.56, 3.15, 3.14, 2.12 = 3.16
3x3- 18.7, DNF, 17.96, 18.16, 13.15 = 18.27
2x2 BLD- DNF, 33.62, DNF = 33.62
Pyra- 10.15, 6.107, 9.037, 9.375, 5.257 = 8.173
4x4- 1:11.381, 1:08.329, 1:01.670, 1:07.574, 1:21.193 = 1:09.09
2-4: 1:37.492
3BLD:


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jul 30, 2018)

2x2- 8.82, 9.53, 9.28, (9.98), (3.27) = 9.21

3x3- 22.53, 21.26, (16.70), (24.88), 24.36 = 22.72

4x4- (1:56.41), 1:45.21, 1:36.71, 1:38.66, (1:33.31) = 1:40.20

5x5- (3:35.89), 3:36.35, (4:33.67), 4:04.26, 3:47.09 = 3:49.23

6x6- (8:32.04), 8:18.33, (7:46.21), 8:03.01, 7:52.65 = 8:04.66

3x3 OH- 1:11.43, (59.71), 1:09.18, 1:04.75, (1:12.90) = 1:08.45

2+3+4 Relay- 2:17.70

2+3+4+5 Relay- 6:06.04

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 15:21.62

MegaMinx- 3:18.12, 3:25.47, 3:28.60, (3:46.35), (2:59.81) = 3:24.06


----------



## thecubingwizard (Jul 30, 2018)

3x3: (7.02), (13.89), 9.02, 8.83, 8.90 = 8.92


----------



## AndrewKimmey (Jul 30, 2018)

2x2- (4.96), 5.32, 5.46, 5.58, (5.64) = 5.45
3x3 - (19.05), 19.92, 21.15, 24.59, (31.88) = 21.88


----------



## jschwarz21 (Jul 31, 2018)

*2x2x2: 6.96 ao5
1. *6.08
*2. *8.99
*3. *5.83
*4. *(9.52)
*5. *(5.59)

*3x3x3: 19.10 ao5
1. *16.69
*2. *19.09
*3. *19.86
*4. *20.88
*5. *18.36

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
DNF: Thought I had a 28 move solve but I actually messed up writing something down early in the solution, cba to redo

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
7:27.13


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 31, 2018)

Results for week 30: congrats to Shadowjockey, ichcubegern and OriginalUsername


*2x2x2*(153)

 1.60 BrianJ
 1.64 Aamirhaha
 1.67 asacuber
 1.80 leomannen
 1.99 lejitcuber
 2.00 Zac04attack
 2.32 oskarinn
 2.48 Corgos
 2.51 cuberkid10
 2.63 Ethan Horspool
 2.68 Kyleadj
 2.72 vedroboev
 2.77 cubeshepherd
 2.88 [email protected]
 2.89 jancsi02
 2.90 JustinTimeCuber
 2.92 Magdamini
 2.94 Franksium
 2.97 mihnea3000
 2.98 G2013
 3.09 [email protected]
 3.14 2017LAMB06
 3.14 [email protected]
 3.16 Duncan Bannon
 3.17 James Behrle
 3.18 AidanNoogie
 3.27 Daniel Johnson
 3.27 tdm
 3.27 Ethan Misteri
 3.28 HawaiiLife745
 3.34 OriginalUsername
 3.37 JMHCubed
 3.40 speedcuber71
 3.41 1samko2345
 3.43 CubicOreo
 3.45 Luke Garrett
 3.50 Skefull
 3.61 jihu1011
 3.64 miasponseller
 3.67 DGCubes
 3.71 EdubCubez
 3.76 MCuber
 3.78 tolgakantarci
 3.84 PugCuber
 3.88 NathanaelCubes
 3.90 MrKuba600
 3.90 CornerCutter
 3.91 Shadowjockey
 3.98 Ianwubby
 4.07 TheodorNordstrand
 4.12 TipsterTrickster
 4.18 leudcfa
 4.19 ErikCR
 4.21 colegemuth
 4.25 ichcubegern
 4.26 tigermaxi
 4.32 begiuli65
 4.34 AdrianCubing
 4.36 trav1
 4.37 Ghost Cuber
 4.38 typeman5
 4.39 abunickabhi
 4.41 Keith Maben
 4.50 sigalig
 4.51 nms777
 4.56 obelisk477
 4.57 ARandomCuber
 4.57 whatshisbucket
 4.58 Metallic Silver
 4.58 swankfukinc
 4.61 CeeEhllCuber
 4.61 buzzteam4
 4.62 yghklvn
 4.74 topppits
 4.77 bhoffman492
 4.79 MattP98
 4.80 Kit Clement
 4.83 BMcCl1
 4.86 RahmB
 4.86 jronge94
 4.94 Glomnipotent
 4.96 OJ Cubing
 5.01 Hróar Hrólfsson
 5.02 BradenTheMagician
 5.03 Cooki348
 5.05 The Blockhead
 5.06 weatherman223
 5.08 Thrasher989
 5.09 Bertus
 5.10 GC1998
 5.12 Alex Carlson
 5.20 Dylan Swarts
 5.24 Awesomesaucer
 5.27 RifleCat
 5.27 CubingCrazy
 5.28 PyraMaster
 5.31 Moonwink Cuber
 5.32 rubik2005
 5.40 dhafin
 5.42 Matt Hudon
 5.45 AndrewKimmey
 5.48 Bogdan
 5.50 xyzzy
 5.52 epride17
 5.56 vilkkuti25
 5.56 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.63 kumato
 5.68 TasseRasse
 5.94 SpartanSailor
 5.95 Natanael
 5.97 Willi
 6.02 kji269
 6.18 mrjames113083
 6.21 julio974
 6.24 Moreno van Rooijen
 6.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
 6.43 Cuz Red
 6.55 motionglitch
 6.58 Brayden Adams
 6.59 Lewis
 6.67 Mike Hughey
 6.68 M42
 6.74 Schmizee
 6.88 Marcceello
 6.91 audiophile121
 6.93 Alea
 6.97 jschwarz21
 7.12 qwer13
 7.16 VDel_234_
 7.27 LostGent
 7.30 Bubbagrub
 7.39 Dhruva Shaw
 7.44 CraZZ CFOP
 7.48 thunderbell cuber
 7.50 Ali161102
 7.83 Ecuasamurai
 8.10 BJTheUnknown
 8.33 Mikael weiss
 8.49 Bandamo
 8.79 dschieses
 9.01 speedcube.insta
 9.21 Petri Krzywacki
 9.69 One Wheel
 10.51 SuperCheese
 10.58 GTregay
 10.88 Jacck
 11.38 dnguyen2204
 12.25 RC1998
 12.53 BerserkFrog
 12.97 arbivara
 12.99 [email protected]
 15.21 UnknownCanvas
 21.43 Fast zx
*3x3x3*(170)

 7.39 lejitcuber
 8.06 Luke Garrett
 8.50 BrianJ
 8.92 thecubingwizard
 8.98 Ethan Misteri
 8.99 Ethan Horspool
 9.05 jancsi02
 9.06 Aamirhaha
 9.21 [email protected]
 9.23 cuberkid10
 9.27 OriginalUsername
 9.28 speedcuber71
 9.48 Shadowjockey
 9.55 ichcubegern
 9.57 jihu1011
 9.57 asacuber
 9.65 mihnea3000
 9.67 SirAD
 9.70 JustinTimeCuber
 9.70 [email protected]
 9.74 AidanNoogie
 9.96 Magdamini
 10.07 MrKuba600
 10.22 uesyuu
 10.26 HawaiiLife745
 10.30 Skefull
 10.43 vedroboev
 10.66 Kyleadj
 10.84 Corgos
 10.85 cubeshepherd
 10.86 2017LAMB06
 10.88 AdrianCubing
 10.96 G2013
 10.99 sleipnir
 11.32 typeman5
 11.36 Franksium
 11.44 tdm
 11.62 abunickabhi
 11.62 Willi
 11.77 [email protected]
 11.90 tolgakantarci
 11.95 CubicOreo
 12.04 RahmB
 12.13 yghklvn
 12.14 miasponseller
 12.14 TasseRasse
 12.21 DGCubes
 12.35 obelisk477
 12.37 cuber3141592
 12.46 LostGent
 12.47 Metallic Silver
 12.48 leomannen
 12.49 Keith Maben
 12.54 Zac04attack
 12.56 BradenTheMagician
 12.62 1samko2345
 12.78 ARandomCuber
 12.88 Cooki348
 13.01 Ianwubby
 13.02 MCuber
 13.06 BMcCl1
 13.16 TheodorNordstrand
 13.22 Daniel Johnson
 13.26 begiuli65
 13.51 tigermaxi
 13.64 Glomnipotent
 13.70 Emir Yusuf
 13.71 leudcfa
 13.84 oskarinn
 13.90 sigalig
 13.99 MattP98
 14.11 xyzzy
 14.19 NathanaelCubes
 14.19 speedcube.insta
 14.21 buzzteam4
 14.40 weatherman223
 14.46 PugCuber
 14.55 EdubCubez
 14.74 CornerCutter
 14.76 ComputerGuy365
 14.85 TipsterTrickster
 14.87 OJ Cubing
 14.87 colegemuth
 14.88 Kit Clement
 14.99 SpeedCubeReview
 15.01 Moonwink Cuber
 15.09 ErikCR
 15.17 elimescube
 15.32 Alex Carlson
 15.39 RifleCat
 15.43 Dylan Swarts
 15.59 mrjames113083
 15.61 Cuz Red
 15.67 Bogdan
 15.71 jronge94
 15.78 kji269
 15.84 motionglitch
 15.87 trav1
 15.97 bhoffman492
 16.15 M42
 16.26 swankfukinc
 16.28 The Blockhead
 16.54 Hróar Hrólfsson
 16.67 topppits
 17.06 dnguyen2204
 17.49 Alea
 17.53 Bob_Ewell
 17.60 Matt Hudon
 17.63 JMHCubed
 17.66 Bertus
 17.69 whatshisbucket
 17.69 Bandamo
 17.85 xbrandationx
 17.98 epride17
 17.99 MartinN13
 18.06 Duncan Bannon
 18.11 Moreno van Rooijen
 18.33 kumato
 18.38 audiophile121
 18.39 PyraMaster
 18.69 Natanael
 18.90 CeeEhllCuber
 19.07 TigaJun
 19.10 jschwarz21
 19.25 James Behrle
 19.25 Mike Hughey
 19.31 read
 19.56 InlandEmpireCuber
 19.61 Fast zx
 19.95 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.99 Ali161102
 20.33 Lewis
 20.67 GC1998
 20.90 julio974
 21.01 rubik2005
 21.67 qwer13
 21.87 Mikael weiss
 21.89 AndrewKimmey
 21.95 Dale Nash
 22.21 hakatashi
 22.43 vilkkuti25
 22.61 VDel_234_
 22.72 Petri Krzywacki
 22.87 Thrasher989
 22.95 Bubbagrub
 22.97 Awesomesaucer
 23.34 SpartanSailor
 23.87 CraZZ CFOP
 24.45 Ghost Cuber
 24.54 thunderbell cuber
 24.75 Dhruva Shaw
 24.84 Marcceello
 24.85 Ecuasamurai
 25.05 Aaron C
 25.09 GTregay
 26.15 One Wheel
 27.10 Schmizee
 27.17 CubingCrazy
 28.68 BerserkFrog
 31.40 dschieses
 32.54 Jacck
 33.25 SuperCheese
 34.96 MatsBergsten
 36.06 Brayden Adams
 37.72 MJCuber05
 40.99 RC1998
 42.39 RyuKagamine
 48.29 UnknownCanvas
 1:05.88 nathanj439
 DNF rubik.com
*4x4x4*(115)

 30.18 cuberkid10
 32.34 lejitcuber
 32.65 Ethan Horspool
 37.18 jancsi02
 38.70 Ethan Misteri
 39.05 [email protected]
 39.46 jihu1011
 39.87 ichcubegern
 39.96 uesyuu
 40.37 speedcuber71
 40.77 OriginalUsername
 41.92 mihnea3000
 42.01 Magdamini
 42.76 DGCubes
 43.69 Shadowjockey
 43.69 MrKuba600
 44.56 G2013
 44.81 tdm
 44.90 abunickabhi
 45.13 oskarinn
 45.86 vedroboev
 46.60 HawaiiLife745
 47.20 MCuber
 47.52 Kit Clement
 47.53 leomannen
 49.05 Ianwubby
 50.01 Corgos
 50.01 BradenTheMagician
 50.11 SpeedCubeReview
 51.13 RahmB
 51.55 colegemuth
 52.16 TasseRasse
 52.96 2017LAMB06
 53.02 obelisk477
 53.69 OJ Cubing
 53.85 mrjames113083
 53.90 typeman5
 53.95 ErikCR
 54.74 xyzzy
 54.76 begiuli65
 55.13 CubicOreo
 55.14 The Blockhead
 55.79 JustinTimeCuber
 56.34 Emir Yusuf
 56.44 leudcfa
 56.50 Willi
 56.74 [email protected]
 56.92 yghklvn
 57.90 buzzteam4
 59.77 TheodorNordstrand
 59.78 MattP98
 59.83 swankfukinc
 1:00.41 Glomnipotent
 1:00.59 lwhitecuber
 1:00.88 Keith Maben
 1:02.06 trav1
 1:02.35 elimescube
 1:03.28 Dylan Swarts
 1:04.12 epride17
 1:04.50 BMcCl1
 1:06.47 Alea
 1:07.25 GenTheThief
 1:08.04 kji269
 1:08.98 tolgakantarci
 1:09.09 Duncan Bannon
 1:10.26 topppits
 1:10.78 Bogdan
 1:11.27 Matt Hudon
 1:11.46 RifleCat
 1:11.62 Alex Carlson
 1:12.96 AdrianCubing
 1:13.50 miasponseller
 1:14.01 speedcube.insta
 1:14.31 jronge94
 1:14.92 NathanaelCubes
 1:15.61 Cooki348
 1:17.34 EdubCubez
 1:19.21 dnguyen2204
 1:20.25 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:23.09 Mike Hughey
 1:25.27 Daniel Johnson
 1:25.80 SpartanSailor
 1:25.86 Ali161102
 1:26.01 audiophile121
 1:27.03 Hróar Hrólfsson
 1:27.32 vilkkuti25
 1:29.48 motionglitch
 1:29.68 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:30.18 Natanael
 1:31.12 Lewis
 1:32.30 Ghost Cuber
 1:34.06 Marcceello
 1:34.57 Thrasher989
 1:35.23 CubingCrazy
 1:35.88 One Wheel
 1:38.77 M42
 1:40.19 Petri Krzywacki
 1:40.24 GTregay
 1:41.46 CeeEhllCuber
 1:46.14 Schmizee
 1:51.51 Ecuasamurai
 1:55.71 Jacck
 1:56.85 [email protected]
 1:59.40 Awesomesaucer
 1:59.59 MatsBergsten
 2:03.93 Bandamo
 2:08.18 dschieses
 2:14.55 julio974
 2:15.97 BerserkFrog
 2:47.45 CraZZ CFOP
 3:01.59 RC1998
 3:24.23 SuperCheese
 3:39.70 Brayden Adams
 DNF Aamirhaha
 DNF PugCuber
*5x5x5*(68)

 58.84 lejitcuber
 1:07.56 ichcubegern
 1:08.50 cuberkid10
 1:10.10 Ethan Horspool
 1:10.83 Shadowjockey
 1:12.85 speedcuber71
 1:13.72 jihu1011
 1:14.69 uesyuu
 1:14.98 mihnea3000
 1:16.61 jancsi02
 1:19.28 DGCubes
 1:20.47 abunickabhi
 1:26.15 vedroboev
 1:26.71 OriginalUsername
 1:26.87 [email protected]
 1:29.25 HawaiiLife745
 1:29.70 xyzzy
 1:31.00 colegemuth
 1:31.74 MrKuba600
 1:31.99 Ianwubby
 1:32.30 Willi
 1:32.62 RahmB
 1:34.00 CubicOreo
 1:34.02 Ethan Misteri
 1:34.13 G2013
 1:38.64 leudcfa
 1:38.74 Glomnipotent
 1:39.73 tdm
 1:40.00 mrjames113083
 1:40.59 MCuber
 1:44.30 elimescube
 1:45.57 OJ Cubing
 1:47.43 obelisk477
 1:48.19 MattP98
 1:48.65 begiuli65
 1:50.87 leomannen
 1:52.01 buzzteam4
 1:52.96 Alex Carlson
 1:54.15 The Blockhead
 1:54.32 trav1
 1:55.55 JustinTimeCuber
 1:58.08 Dylan Swarts
 1:58.72 Bogdan
 1:59.47 swankfukinc
 1:59.63 Alea
 2:00.91 epride17
 2:01.10 yghklvn
 2:03.40 lwhitecuber
 2:18.52 TheodorNordstrand
 2:24.05 Cooki348
 2:26.18 audiophile121
 2:27.65 Lewis
 2:27.78 RifleCat
 2:34.21 ErikCR
 2:34.52 One Wheel
 2:35.69 Mike Hughey
 2:38.34 topppits
 2:41.49 hakatashi
 2:54.27 Ali161102
 2:54.92 GC1998
 2:55.90 GTregay
 3:03.17 Moreno van Rooijen
 3:10.60 motionglitch
 3:15.42 SpartanSailor
 3:48.12 M42
 3:49.23 Petri Krzywacki
 4:00.34 MatsBergsten
 6:44.70 SuperCheese
*6x6x6*(38)

 1:46.59 lejitcuber
 2:07.81 Shadowjockey
 2:15.18 ichcubegern
 2:31.69 jihu1011
 2:36.46 jancsi02
 2:46.70 vedroboev
 2:47.94 colegemuth
 2:48.38 xyzzy
 2:48.39 cuber3141592
 2:54.60 OriginalUsername
 2:57.39 DGCubes
 2:58.67 James Behrle
 3:00.66 abunickabhi
 3:00.76 HawaiiLife745
 3:20.30 leudcfa
 3:21.96 CubicOreo
 3:30.32 The Blockhead
 3:32.20 Glomnipotent
 3:34.64 Willi
 3:35.79 MattP98
 3:43.12 buzzteam4
 3:44.41 swankfukinc
 3:50.54 Dylan Swarts
 3:51.41 JustinTimeCuber
 4:00.56 begiuli65
 4:07.49 epride17
 4:08.68 Alea
 4:42.38 Mike Hughey
 4:43.71 Bogdan
 4:49.16 Alex Carlson
 4:56.86 One Wheel
 4:59.99 audiophile121
 5:04.57 yghklvn
 5:36.96 Jacck
 6:22.90 Ali161102
 6:33.33 SpartanSailor
 8:04.66 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF speedcuber71
*7x7x7*(25)

 3:19.78 ichcubegern
 3:30.53 Shadowjockey
 3:47.05 jihu1011
 4:36.53 OriginalUsername
 4:37.83 DGCubes
 4:40.21 xyzzy
 4:40.29 colegemuth
 4:53.12 The Blockhead
 5:02.25 CubicOreo
 5:13.39 begiuli65
 5:45.43 Willi
 5:45.79 buzzteam4
 6:08.75 swankfukinc
 6:46.16 Mike Hughey
 6:46.79 Dylan Swarts
 7:04.18 One Wheel
 7:07.43 Alea
 7:56.49 yghklvn
 8:00.13 Lewis
 8:06.92 Bogdan
 8:24.05 Alex Carlson
 DNF leudcfa
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Ali161102
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(61)

 4.68 asacuber
 7.53 leomannen
 8.76 lejitcuber
 9.69 G2013
 10.77 James Behrle
 12.94 [email protected]
 14.97 OriginalUsername
 16.17 abunickabhi
 16.32 PugCuber
 17.71 M42
 17.82 Magdamini
 18.26 MrKuba600
 19.85 NathanaelCubes
 21.54 dhafin
 23.22 vedroboev
 25.36 Corgos
 26.86 Mike Hughey
 27.39 DGCubes
 27.47 Shadowjockey
 27.63 Deri Nata Wijaya
 27.66 Glomnipotent
 28.39 MatsBergsten
 29.80 2017LAMB06
 32.15 MattP98
 32.43 Luke Garrett
 33.07 buzzteam4
 33.62 Duncan Bannon
 36.39 cuberkid10
 36.92 TipsterTrickster
 39.79 tdm
 42.00 dnguyen2204
 42.28 mrjames113083
 42.34 Natanael
 44.41 Moreno van Rooijen
 45.06 SpartanSailor
 45.13 GC1998
 45.37 whatshisbucket
 47.18 Jacck
 51.70 Dylan Swarts
 52.12 InlandEmpireCuber
 53.89 Bubbagrub
 58.89 Bogdan
 1:00.99 ichcubegern
 1:07.55 [email protected]
 1:09.96 colegemuth
 1:14.75 epride17
 1:17.03 Cuz Red
 1:17.12 Ali161102
 1:21.68 Metallic Silver
 1:22.99 jihu1011
 1:28.98 MCuber
 1:39.46 yghklvn
 1:47.66 One Wheel
 2:30.33 BerserkFrog
 3:16.80 CraZZ CFOP
 DNF JustinTimeCuber
 DNF CubingCrazy
 DNF EdubCubez
 DNF Cooki348
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF Alea
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(53)

 24.57 denthebro
 24.70 sigalig
 26.60 G2013
 32.30 abunickabhi
 34.31 pinser
 36.87 PugCuber
 45.56 T1_M0
 50.98 vedroboev
 53.09 speedcuber71
 53.80 dhafin
 56.63 Kit Clement
 1:06.39 Corgos
 1:09.82 M42
 1:13.23 tdm
 1:13.81 Mike Hughey
 1:18.56 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:19.37 read
 1:27.70 Glomnipotent
 1:29.66 MatsBergsten
 1:33.29 MattP98
 1:46.45 CubicOreo
 1:46.62 ichcubegern
 1:54.43 DGCubes
 1:58.64 buzzteam4
 2:14.47 SpeedCubeReview
 2:14.51 Ethan Misteri
 3:03.52 Natanael
 3:04.90 elimescube
 3:07.98 jihu1011
 3:33.07 mrjames113083
 3:34.55 Jacck
 3:43.19 kji269
 3:46.59 Bogdan
 4:32.08 Cuz Red
 4:48.94 topppits
 4:49.77 JustinTimeCuber
 5:13.67 dschieses
 5:28.77 RahmB
 8:26.86 yghklvn
 11:17.63 swankfukinc
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF tolgakantarci
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF Cooki348
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF CubingCrazy
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF epride17
 DNF SpartanSailor
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF Dale Nash
 DNF Matt Hudon
 DNF One Wheel
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(19)

 2:28.88 pinser
 2:44.12 abunickabhi
 2:55.58 TommyC
 5:40.35 MatsBergsten
 6:49.57 Mike Hughey
 7:54.60 PugCuber
 8:07.01 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8:49.90 Jacck
 9:24.23 Kit Clement
 10:19.64 M42
 10:21.07 MattP98
 12:36.75 buzzteam4
 13:28.27 tdm
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF GC1998
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)

 5:07.83 abunickabhi
 11:07.53 Mike Hughey
 12:53.59 MatsBergsten
 17:31.71 Jacck
 25:59.68 MattP98
 33:36.92 buzzteam4
 DNF h2f
 DNF TommyC
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)

 10 MatsBergsten
 6 Shadowjockey
 5 vedroboev
 3 abunickabhi
 3 Jacck
 2 G2013
 2 Corgos
 2 Bogdan
 2 Natanael
 2 MattP98
 2 buzzteam4
 2 Mike Hughey
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF dnguyen2204
*3x3x3 one-handed*(113)

 12.10 tdm
 14.72 lejitcuber
 15.86 tolgakantarci
 15.91 Luke Garrett
 16.26 ichcubegern
 16.46 jancsi02
 16.98 jihu1011
 17.00 Ethan Horspool
 18.03 mihnea3000
 18.26 OriginalUsername
 18.33 asacuber
 18.56 typeman5
 18.73 sleipnir
 18.89 SirAD
 18.91 Ethan Misteri
 18.98 Kyleadj
 19.05 cuberkid10
 19.08 Daniel Johnson
 19.19 CubicOreo
 19.48 Glomnipotent
 19.70 2017LAMB06
 19.87 leomannen
 20.07 abunickabhi
 20.11 Metallic Silver
 20.52 [email protected]
 20.56 Magdamini
 20.69 NathanaelCubes
 21.06 Shadowjockey
 21.41 ARandomCuber
 21.70 AidanNoogie
 22.02 vedroboev
 22.02 DGCubes
 22.21 speedcuber71
 22.91 MrKuba600
 23.50 xyzzy
 23.64 HawaiiLife745
 24.84 [email protected]
 25.12 AdrianCubing
 25.13 Ianwubby
 25.20 PugCuber
 25.24 JustinTimeCuber
 25.67 begiuli65
 25.89 oskarinn
 26.00 speedcube.insta
 26.80 TasseRasse
 27.10 Corgos
 27.33 leudcfa
 27.86 yghklvn
 27.96 sigalig
 28.07 M42
 28.41 cuber3141592
 28.44 MCuber
 28.48 TheodorNordstrand
 29.13 mrjames113083
 29.17 Cooki348
 30.07 MattP98
 30.16 weatherman223
 30.29 RahmB
 30.52 Bogdan
 30.63 buzzteam4
 31.02 swankfukinc
 32.53 Cuz Red
 33.05 Alea
 33.44 BMcCl1
 33.95 tigermaxi
 34.41 Willi
 34.50 Alex Carlson
 35.21 Moreno van Rooijen
 35.28 Emir Yusuf
 35.41 qwer13
 36.37 The Blockhead
 36.56 Bertus
 36.85 Mike Hughey
 37.32 epride17
 38.40 thunderbell cuber
 39.21 Dylan Swarts
 40.34 CeeEhllCuber
 40.60 trav1
 41.22 Bubbagrub
 42.29 Awesomesaucer
 43.90 audiophile121
 44.00 colegemuth
 44.08 InlandEmpireCuber
 44.42 EdubCubez
 45.73 Matt Hudon
 47.48 Natanael
 47.82 Dale Nash
 47.83 Schmizee
 47.90 rubik2005
 48.24 kji269
 49.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 49.28 One Wheel
 49.46 Hróar Hrólfsson
 50.17 Ali161102
 50.56 ErikCR
 50.91 RyuKagamine
 51.32 Ecuasamurai
 53.66 CubingCrazy
 53.92 miasponseller
 54.85 Thrasher989
 54.92 Dhruva Shaw
 55.61 arbivara
 57.53 Jacck
 57.75 dnguyen2204
 1:03.20 julio974
 1:08.45 Petri Krzywacki
 1:19.90 CraZZ CFOP
 1:24.27 SpartanSailor
 1:31.41 Marcceello
 1:33.59 Brayden Adams
 1:37.32 SuperCheese
 3:12.05 UnknownCanvas
 DNF obelisk477
*3x3x3 With feet*(20)

 42.13 AdrianCubing
 53.85 Sean Hartman
 1:06.30 asacuber
 1:08.93 BradenTheMagician
 1:09.15 Bubbagrub
 1:18.67 OriginalUsername
 1:21.00 Shadowjockey
 1:40.12 One Wheel
 1:45.51 CubicOreo
 1:50.53 ichcubegern
 1:58.45 abunickabhi
 2:10.61 JMHCubed
 2:18.29 Mike Hughey
 2:36.58 jihu1011
 2:55.22 RyuKagamine
 3:16.34 CraZZ CFOP
 3:40.10 Cuz Red
 4:23.30 Daniel Johnson
 DNF Bertus
 DNF Ali161102
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(27)

 38.26 lejitcuber
 39.16 speedcuber71
 49.95 ichcubegern
 50.54 Shadowjockey
 53.65 abunickabhi
 1:00.87 The Blockhead
 1:05.07 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:06.49 MattP98
 1:06.85 Corgos
 1:10.22 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:14.31 Bogdan
 1:16.41 Mike Hughey
 1:20.76 vedroboev
 1:29.57 M42
 1:29.93 Natanael
 1:31.18 buzzteam4
 1:34.77 Bertus
 1:34.86 leomannen
 1:48.08 swankfukinc
 1:53.63 MatsBergsten
 1:59.19 jihu1011
 2:03.54 yghklvn
 2:06.11 2017LAMB06
 3:01.98 arbivara
 3:14.03 audiophile121
 DNF G2013
 DNF Ali161102
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(27)

 28 lejitcuber
 28 Shadowjockey
 28 Kit Clement
 29 thecubingwizard
 31 obelisk477
 31 ichcubegern
 32 Bubbagrub
 32 Bogdan
 33 SpeedCubeReview
 34 vedroboev
 35 yghklvn
 36 M42
 36 Trig0n
 40 jihu1011
 43 MattP98
 44 Schmizee
 44 Mike Hughey
 45 abunickabhi
 45 Corgos
 52 InlandEmpireCuber
 55 dnguyen2204
 69 Metallic Silver
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF Jacck
 DNF begiuli65
 DNF CraZZ CFOP
 DNF jschwarz21
*2-3-4 Relay*(74)

 42.03 cuberkid10
 48.04 Ethan Horspool
 50.06 jancsi02
 51.47 Ethan Misteri
 53.60 jihu1011
 56.39 OriginalUsername
 58.40 Shadowjockey
 1:00.50 DGCubes
 1:00.90 leomannen
 1:04.15 asacuber
 1:04.65 oskarinn
 1:04.79 tdm
 1:06.52 ichcubegern
 1:07.38 MCuber
 1:07.44 Ianwubby
 1:07.87 RahmB
 1:08.71 vedroboev
 1:09.18 MrKuba600
 1:11.82 Corgos
 1:11.89 2017LAMB06
 1:12.76 abunickabhi
 1:12.77 xyzzy
 1:13.41 ErikCR
 1:13.78 HawaiiLife745
 1:14.10 JustinTimeCuber
 1:15.38 Cooki348
 1:15.63 mrjames113083
 1:16.14 colegemuth
 1:16.64 tolgakantarci
 1:17.41 begiuli65
 1:19.78 The Blockhead
 1:20.45 Glomnipotent
 1:21.20 swankfukinc
 1:21.34 obelisk477
 1:22.32 Willi
 1:22.35 buzzteam4
 1:22.51 yghklvn
 1:27.09 Dylan Swarts
 1:27.35 Fast zx
 1:29.52 trav1
 1:29.53 MattP98
 1:30.29 AdrianCubing
 1:30.91 ARandomCuber
 1:31.28 BMcCl1
 1:34.26 epride17
 1:36.92 miasponseller
 1:37.49 Duncan Bannon
 1:41.98 EdubCubez
 1:42.75 Alex Carlson
 1:50.18 Alea
 1:56.98 vilkkuti25
 1:57.06 Mike Hughey
 1:57.88 Bogdan
 1:58.35 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:59.52 audiophile121
 2:00.31 Thrasher989
 2:03.22 Natanael
 2:03.32 Marcceello
 2:14.98 Ali161102
 2:15.58 Lewis
 2:16.93 Moreno van Rooijen
 2:17.70 Petri Krzywacki
 2:20.57 CubingCrazy
 2:22.26 M42
 2:28.57 Ecuasamurai
 2:38.86 julio974
 2:45.13 Awesomesaucer
 2:46.86 Schmizee
 2:53.57 Jacck
 3:14.33 One Wheel
 3:16.34 MatsBergsten
 3:47.28 CraZZ CFOP
 4:06.26 Brayden Adams
 4:26.47 SuperCheese
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(42)

 1:46.77 Fast zx
 1:51.68 cuberkid10
 1:56.79 Shadowjockey
 2:06.70 jancsi02
 2:15.27 Ethan Horspool
 2:15.55 jihu1011
 2:16.33 ichcubegern
 2:17.53 OriginalUsername
 2:26.42 MrKuba600
 2:35.74 DGCubes
 2:36.63 abunickabhi
 2:37.78 Willi
 2:44.08 xyzzy
 2:48.29 obelisk477
 2:51.82 RahmB
 2:53.59 colegemuth
 2:54.25 leomannen
 3:01.71 oskarinn
 3:01.80 The Blockhead
 3:01.93 epride17
 3:13.07 begiuli65
 3:15.09 swankfukinc
 3:16.77 BradenTheMagician
 3:19.04 mrjames113083
 3:21.50 Alex Carlson
 3:25.56 trav1
 3:27.02 buzzteam4
 3:27.08 yghklvn
 3:42.01 Cooki348
 3:54.65 Bogdan
 3:54.97 ErikCR
 4:24.04 vilkkuti25
 4:25.56 Lewis
 4:37.62 Ali161102
 4:40.70 Mike Hughey
 4:49.63 Dylan Swarts
 4:53.66 Natanael
 5:12.75 One Wheel
 5:47.41 Marcceello
 6:06.04 Petri Krzywacki
 6:46.40 Thrasher989
 7:27.13 jschwarz21
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(23)

 4:18.89 Shadowjockey
 4:34.74 ichcubegern
 4:52.33 jihu1011
 5:10.41 Ethan Horspool
 5:18.12 OriginalUsername
 5:31.30 jancsi02
 5:47.15 colegemuth
 5:51.65 abunickabhi
 5:59.36 xyzzy
 6:24.26 oskarinn
 6:25.79 The Blockhead
 6:36.88 Willi
 6:41.88 begiuli65
 6:55.72 buzzteam4
 7:05.05 RahmB
 7:13.62 swankfukinc
 8:18.07 Alex Carlson
 8:31.23 yghklvn
 8:32.27 Bogdan
 8:49.55 Mike Hughey
 10:10.14 One Wheel
 10:34.66 Lewis
 15:21.62 Petri Krzywacki
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)

 7:56.83 Shadowjockey
 8:40.18 ichcubegern
 8:50.26 jihu1011
 9:48.16 OriginalUsername
 10:12.87 jancsi02
 10:46.80 xyzzy
 10:57.48 colegemuth
 11:03.06 abunickabhi
 11:53.75 The Blockhead
 12:22.93 buzzteam4
 13:04.03 Willi
 13:18.94 begiuli65
 13:22.13 oskarinn
 13:44.27 swankfukinc
 15:26.51 Alex Carlson
 16:10.95 Mike Hughey
 17:45.60 Bogdan
 18:35.29 One Wheel
*Clock*(43)

 6.69 ARandomCuber
 7.84 TipsterTrickster
 8.28 MartinN13
 8.46 vedroboev
 8.98 MCuber
 9.38 Zac04attack
 9.81 AdrianCubing
 10.38 buzzteam4
 11.17 tdm
 12.12 mihnea3000
 12.16 OJ Cubing
 12.86 Corgos
 12.90 MattP98
 13.54 Shadowjockey
 13.71 trav1
 14.38 RyuKagamine
 14.94 G2013
 14.94 InlandEmpireCuber
 15.03 Bubbagrub
 15.16 asacuber
 15.24 Ghost Cuber
 15.35 ichcubegern
 15.50 OriginalUsername
 15.51 The Blockhead
 15.63 ErikCR
 16.39 DGCubes
 16.39 2017LAMB06
 16.69 mrjames113083
 16.86 PugCuber
 16.98 Ali161102
 17.01 [email protected]
 17.18 Ianwubby
 18.48 Mike Hughey
 20.78 swankfukinc
 24.52 obelisk477
 26.65 GC1998
 28.77 oskarinn
 28.83 topppits
 29.70 Alea
 33.71 Dhruva Shaw
 34.79 Marcceello
 37.46 julio974
 42.29 audiophile121
*Megaminx*(47)

 46.72 lejitcuber
 53.81 AidanNoogie
 54.77 miasponseller
 1:01.30 GenTheThief
 1:04.42 Magdamini
 1:06.61 Shadowjockey
 1:08.02 CubicOreo
 1:09.82 DGCubes
 1:12.01 jancsi02
 1:13.18 [email protected]
 1:18.60 mihnea3000
 1:20.58 leomannen
 1:21.73 MrKuba600
 1:25.45 ichcubegern
 1:25.87 OriginalUsername
 1:29.03 jihu1011
 1:31.49 trav1
 1:35.94 xyzzy
 1:39.67 HawaiiLife745
 1:39.93 obelisk477
 1:41.27 colegemuth
 1:41.79 [email protected]
 1:41.86 abunickabhi
 1:45.35 swankfukinc
 1:45.82 begiuli65
 1:53.38 audiophile121
 1:55.92 The Blockhead
 1:56.34 GTregay
 1:56.51 Bogdan
 2:00.40 Lewis
 2:02.69 Willi
 2:02.76 tdm
 2:04.98 Alea
 2:07.22 buzzteam4
 2:22.64 MattP98
 2:24.87 mrjames113083
 2:29.53 Glomnipotent
 2:36.70 Dylan Swarts
 2:50.10 One Wheel
 2:56.06 Ecuasamurai
 2:56.16 Mike Hughey
 2:56.41 Natanael
 3:24.06 Petri Krzywacki
 4:21.10 julio974
 8:18.53 UnknownCanvas
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Ali161102
*Pyraminx*(102)

 2.81 Willi
 2.96 DGCubes
 3.17 Magdamini
 3.26 lejitcuber
 3.27 RobinCube
 3.29 [email protected]
 3.34 Cooki348
 3.53 CornerCutter
 3.65 oliviervlcube
 3.70 MrKuba600
 3.78 mihnea3000
 3.91 asacuber
 4.15 CubicOreo
 4.31 vedroboev
 4.37 Ghost Cuber
 4.42 Zac04attack
 4.52 leomannen
 4.75 cuberkid10
 4.80 MCuber
 5.10 Cuz Red
 5.16 rubik2005
 5.19 Shadowjockey
 5.37 ichcubegern
 5.50 MartinN13
 5.64 1samko2345
 5.67 oskarinn
 5.82 Corgos
 5.84 JMHCubed
 5.86 G2013
 5.98 Keith Maben
 6.02 Ethan Misteri
 6.02 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.06 HawaiiLife745
 6.18 AdrianCubing
 6.29 jancsi02
 6.31 bhoffman492
 6.44 Ianwubby
 6.47 MattP98
 6.71 Franksium
 6.78 JustinTimeCuber
 6.83 EdubCubez
 6.93 2017LAMB06
 7.00 OriginalUsername
 7.01 [email protected]
 7.08 trav1
 7.20 Lewis
 7.27 tigermaxi
 7.28 [email protected]
 7.32 NathanaelCubes
 7.35 kumato
 7.37 qwer13
 7.49 Emir Yusuf
 7.52 Daniel Johnson
 7.75 mrjames113083
 7.98 Fast zx
 8.03 CeeEhllCuber
 8.16 The Blockhead
 8.17 Duncan Bannon
 8.18 epride17
 8.23 Moreno van Rooijen
 8.29 leudcfa
 8.57 jihu1011
 8.66 begiuli65
 8.74 abunickabhi
 9.02 ARandomCuber
 9.16 PugCuber
 9.30 sigalig
 9.50 Natanael
 9.54 Glomnipotent
 10.00 Alex Carlson
 10.15 swankfukinc
 10.40 Brayden Adams
 10.45 MJCuber05
 10.63 Alea
 10.68 Thrasher989
 10.71 julio974
 10.72 Marcceello
 10.84 buzzteam4
 11.00 Matt Hudon
 11.16 Dylan Swarts
 11.40 Mike Hughey
 11.41 Bogdan
 11.43 miasponseller
 11.67 OJ Cubing
 12.69 ErikCR
 12.76 UnknownCanvas
 12.85 Hróar Hrólfsson
 13.16 CubingCrazy
 13.80 Ecuasamurai
 13.84 dschieses
 14.06 topppits
 14.14 SuperCheese
 14.47 Schmizee
 15.06 colegemuth
 15.09 Jacck
 15.36 Ali161102
 15.76 CraZZ CFOP
 16.02 vilkkuti25
 17.66 GC1998
 18.45 audiophile121
 18.76 [email protected]
 21.59 One Wheel
*Square-1*(59)

 10.36 speedcuber71
 10.69 Zac04attack
 12.16 cuberkid10
 13.03 ichcubegern
 14.24 Shadowjockey
 16.55 Aamirhaha
 17.65 mihnea3000
 18.63 trav1
 18.79 MrKuba600
 18.84 leomannen
 18.85 G2013
 18.93 Corgos
 19.02 DGCubes
 19.07 oskarinn
 19.18 [email protected]
 20.67 Willi
 20.79 TipsterTrickster
 23.54 Luke Garrett
 24.03 Magdamini
 25.06 CubicOreo
 25.15 OriginalUsername
 25.24 Ethan Misteri
 26.29 2017LAMB06
 26.92 MattP98
 27.40 leudcfa
 27.44 MCuber
 30.70 EdubCubez
 31.27 1samko2345
 31.54 Metallic Silver
 31.70 bhoffman492
 33.87 OJ Cubing
 33.97 buzzteam4
 35.63 HawaiiLife745
 36.65 The Blockhead
 37.54 mrjames113083
 41.05 James Behrle
 41.24 Bogdan
 42.53 JustinTimeCuber
 43.90 Lewis
 44.01 ARandomCuber
 46.91 Moreno van Rooijen
 47.69 begiuli65
 48.28 Mike Hughey
 49.33 Glomnipotent
 50.02 jancsi02
 52.85 Alea
 57.05 xyzzy
 57.06 colegemuth
 58.45 ErikCR
 58.68 Dylan Swarts
 59.43 Natanael
 1:00.44 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:02.88 epride17
 1:05.16 GC1998
 1:07.13 swankfukinc
 1:14.08 audiophile121
 1:30.05 NathanaelCubes
 1:44.33 obelisk477
 DNF vedroboev
*Skewb*(95)

 2.44 lejitcuber
 3.73 [email protected]
 3.97 MrKuba600
 4.00 Metallic Silver
 4.20 asacuber
 4.55 bhoffman492
 4.64 CubicOreo
 4.65 CeeEhllCuber
 4.68 Magdamini
 4.82 Zac04attack
 5.11 Kyleadj
 5.45 DGCubes
 5.56 MCuber
 5.64 Luke Garrett
 5.66 [email protected]
 5.69 ichcubegern
 5.81 Willi
 5.88 Corgos
 5.91 Daniel Johnson
 5.94 AdrianCubing
 5.95 TasseRasse
 6.15 mihnea3000
 6.17 Keith Maben
 6.24 oskarinn
 6.27 1samko2345
 6.43 OriginalUsername
 6.65 HawaiiLife745
 6.65 Shadowjockey
 6.66 epride17
 6.68 EdubCubez
 6.68 MartinN13
 6.76 leomannen
 6.76 tigermaxi
 6.77 TipsterTrickster
 6.79 Ethan Misteri
 6.80 trav1
 6.86 MattP98
 6.96 G2013
 7.10 cuberkid10
 7.11 [email protected]
 7.30 speedcuber71
 7.32 Emir Yusuf
 7.48 leudcfa
 7.57 2017LAMB06
 7.60 whatshisbucket
 8.33 jancsi02
 8.56 qwer13
 8.71 Ianwubby
 8.73 Keroma12
 9.08 mrjames113083
 9.29 ARandomCuber
 9.37 Lewis
 9.53 JustinTimeCuber
 9.78 InlandEmpireCuber
 9.86 Bubbagrub
 9.90 Bogdan
 9.92 The Blockhead
 10.31 Cuz Red
 10.36 Schmizee
 10.38 NathanaelCubes
 10.40 Alex Carlson
 10.42 Franksium
 10.60 xyzzy
 10.61 Bertus
 10.63 OJ Cubing
 10.82 kumato
 11.00 Ghost Cuber
 11.03 buzzteam4
 11.35 Moreno van Rooijen
 11.45 GC1998
 11.55 swankfukinc
 11.98 rubik2005
 12.14 Ali161102
 12.51 Dylan Swarts
 12.57 dschieses
 12.86 Mike Hughey
 12.88 Fast zx
 13.04 Alea
 13.29 colegemuth
 13.54 topppits
 13.75 Cooki348
 13.90 Hróar Hrólfsson
 14.47 Marcceello
 14.67 Matt Hudon
 14.67 julio974
 14.92 vedroboev
 15.07 RyuKagamine
 15.30 Natanael
 15.62 vilkkuti25
 16.78 MJCuber05
 17.40 BerserkFrog
 18.77 Jacck
 20.48 Awesomesaucer
 23.07 audiophile121
 24.14 Brayden Adams
*Kilominx*(27)

 26.14 Metallic Silver
 27.18 [email protected]
 28.08 Ethan Misteri
 30.10 CubicOreo
 33.66 ichcubegern
 35.33 xyzzy
 35.61 OriginalUsername
 36.05 Shadowjockey
 37.66 Corgos
 38.19 colegemuth
 40.34 trav1
 48.68 Lewis
 50.40 JustinTimeCuber
 52.41 buzzteam4
 52.44 MattP98
 55.59 abunickabhi
 56.78 swankfukinc
 1:02.97 mrjames113083
 1:03.01 Ianwubby
 1:09.07 BradenTheMagician
 1:10.32 Mike Hughey
 1:36.49 julio974
 1:43.29 Matt Hudon
 1:48.85 Marcceello
 1:55.96 One Wheel
 2:51.63 arbivara
 DNF Ali161102
*Mini Guildford*(15)

 4:33.29 Shadowjockey
 4:37.56 ichcubegern
 5:11.64 OriginalUsername
 5:18.72 MrKuba600
 6:10.84 MCuber
 6:17.41 trav1
 6:37.09 swankfukinc
 7:12.34 buzzteam4
 8:14.02 2017LAMB06
 8:36.03 EdubCubez
 8:50.48 Lewis
 10:12.58 Mike Hughey
 11:03.33 audiophile121
 11:04.00 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF jancsi02

*Contest results*

 1275 Shadowjockey
 1253 ichcubegern
 1137 OriginalUsername
 1061 DGCubes
 1055 lejitcuber
 986 jancsi02
 980 abunickabhi
 972 jihu1011
 968 cuberkid10
 965 vedroboev
 955 MrKuba600
 940 Corgos
 927 leomannen
 890 CubicOreo
 880 mihnea3000
 879 Ethan Misteri
 846 MattP98
 829 Magdamini
 828 [email protected]
 805 buzzteam4
 804 HawaiiLife745
 791 G2013
 785 asacuber
 779 MCuber
 766 Willi
 764 oskarinn
 759 2017LAMB06
 758 speedcuber71
 755 tdm
 751 Ethan Horspool
 741 JustinTimeCuber
 733 [email protected]
 675 xyzzy
 674 colegemuth
 655 Glomnipotent
 654 Ianwubby
 652 The Blockhead
 650 begiuli65
 645 trav1
 634 Mike Hughey
 631 mrjames113083
 618 swankfukinc
 616 AdrianCubing
 597 Bogdan
 583 leudcfa
 578 Luke Garrett
 552 yghklvn
 549 Zac04attack
 539 RahmB
 521 NathanaelCubes
 517 Daniel Johnson
 515 Cooki348
 505 obelisk477
 503 EdubCubez
 496 Metallic Silver
 487 PugCuber
 485 ARandomCuber
 481 epride17
 480 Kyleadj
 477 tolgakantarci
 477 Dylan Swarts
 455 Alex Carlson
 441 [email protected]
 440 ErikCR
 429 1samko2345
 429 Keith Maben
 425 InlandEmpireCuber
 423 typeman5
 421 AidanNoogie
 419 OJ Cubing
 416 TipsterTrickster
 415 miasponseller
 414 TasseRasse
 404 Alea
 393 M42
 385 tigermaxi
 384 Aamirhaha
 378 Franksium
 378 TheodorNordstrand
 374 Kit Clement
 363 Moreno van Rooijen
 363 sigalig
 362 Duncan Bannon
 360 Natanael
 359 Lewis
 357 Cuz Red
 351 bhoffman492
 341 Emir Yusuf
 338 CeeEhllCuber
 338 BMcCl1
 337 BradenTheMagician
 327 uesyuu
 326 BrianJ
 303 James Behrle
 301 CornerCutter
 296 Ghost Cuber
 290 topppits
 287 cubeshepherd
 279 JMHCubed
 277 audiophile121
 275 Ali161102
 267 Skefull
 261 Matt Hudon
 260 MatsBergsten
 260 SirAD
 250 MartinN13
 246 SpeedCubeReview
 245 sleipnir
 240 Bubbagrub
 238 Hróar Hrólfsson
 237 kji269
 236 rubik2005
 236 speedcube.insta
 234 whatshisbucket
 232 Bertus
 229 Jacck
 228 cuber3141592
 228 weatherman223
 228 Deri Nata Wijaya
 226 elimescube
 224 One Wheel
 219 qwer13
 218 RifleCat
 210 GC1998
 204 dnguyen2204
 204 thecubingwizard
 202 Fast zx
 201 jronge94
 199 Thrasher989
 192 kumato
 185 SpartanSailor
 182 Schmizee
 180 julio974
 174 vilkkuti25
 173 CubingCrazy
 171 Marcceello
 162 dhafin
 160 Awesomesaucer
 159 motionglitch
 150 LostGent
 147 Moonwink Cuber
 131 Petri Krzywacki
 130 Brayden Adams
 121 Ecuasamurai
 117 CraZZ CFOP
 114 PyraMaster
 106 GenTheThief
 106 dschieses
 100 RobinCube
 96 oliviervlcube
 96 jschwarz21
 94 ComputerGuy365
 93 Bandamo
 92 read
 92 lwhitecuber
 91 nms777
 91 AndrewKimmey
 89 GTregay
 89 thunderbell cuber
 87 pinser
 80 RyuKagamine
 78 Dale Nash
 70 Dhruva Shaw
 67 Bob_Ewell
 61 SuperCheese
 61 denthebro
 61 xbrandationx
 59 VDel_234_
 55 Mikael weiss
 55 T1_M0
 53 BerserkFrog
 51 TigaJun
 50 hakatashi
 49 MJCuber05
 49 Keroma12
 42 UnknownCanvas
 39 TommyC
 34 arbivara
 26 Trig0n
 25 RC1998
 23 Sean Hartman
 20 Aaron C
 19 BJTheUnknown
 11 h2f
 9 [email protected]
 5 nathanj439
 4 rubik.com


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 1, 2018)

So, after a slight change in the results (DNF:s in FMC) it is lottery time .

I cannot find the lottery wheel right now, I will use a computer instead.
OK, RAND(187); But what, it prints 01100010?? Who won now then??


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Aug 1, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> So, after a slight change in the results (DNF:s in FMC) it is lottery time .
> 
> I cannot find the lottery wheel right now, I will use a computer instead.
> OK, RAND(187); But what, it prints 01100010?? Who won now then??


binary 01100010 = decimal 98 = @cubesheperd, If I did my math right.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 1, 2018)

That did not take long . So, congratulations to *cubeshepherd*!


----------

